# The Lollipop Rally USA 2004 Midwest Run



## arracing (May 23, 2003)

Blue Genie Entertainment is pleased to announce year 2 of the Lollipop Rally USA. http://www.lollipoprallyusa.com In basic economic terms, this event supplies what members of an ever-growing sub-culture demand. It is an outlet for people beyond going to a car show, where once again, money is a deciding factor in who wins or gains props. It is terrible to think that this world has fewer and fewer events that promote camaraderie and friendship throughout a journey not involving work or the Internet. Thank goodness for this event, that can unite tuners from various areas of the country to take part in a weekend that will bond them forever. The Lollipop Rally USA is one big organized road trip where tuners can safely express their love for the road and ever-growing automotive scene. It is an action packed weekend of wild hi-jinks and good times. 










This years Lollipop Rally USA 2004 has been packed with more bang for the buck. Scheduled for the weekend of July 9-11, 2004, this midwest run will begin in Skokie, Il. and head to West Lafayette, Indiana where we will visit the Purdue University's campus for lunch and show them what the sound of highly tuned vehicles driving in formation looks and sounds like. After a few hours at Purdue, we will resume our journey to the state of Michigan where we will reach our endpoint in the city of Warren at about 11pm Friday July 9th. This will compromise the rally portion of the event. 







Early the next morning the Lollipoper's will regroup for breakfast then head over to the Compuware Ice Arena in Plymouth, Michigan for a official SCCA (Sports Car Club of America) Solo 2 autocross competition privately held for Lollipop participants. Each participant will be given a few test runs around a challenging and fun course. While runs are being watched on the course, Lollipoper's can also enjoy talking with each other, manucturers, and event sponsors located around the perimeter of the autocross. On location is a Ginapolis restaurant where you will be able to refuel if you are feeling hungry. After the test runs are in participants will be timed and a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place winner will be announced. The Solo 2 will take the majority of Saturday leaving the night to explore what Detroit's urban club scene has to offer.

The staff at BGE could not have imagined that what started out in 2000 as a hobby in the local tuning scene would evolve into the building of a dream organization dedicated to bringing the tuning community new and exciting events. We believe success equates in the virtues of determination, perseverance, honesty, integrity, and sportsmanship. It is with these beliefs that we have gained the tuning communities respect as a emerging entertainment company. Our deep passion for the tuning scene has created an environment that expands our hobby while providing friendships between enthusiasts in the scene. 

The Lollipop Rally USA is one of those events that truly challenges and encourages our sub-culture to grow. No longer do you have to sit behind a television and watch high priced highway rally's wishing you could participate. Blue Genie Entertainment has specifically designed this rally with the average tuner in mind. Show your support by taking part in this long awaited event. http://www.lollipoprallyusa.com









July 9-11, 2004 "The Midwest Run"
Registration Fee Schedule

Regular Price = $400

Early Registration Incentives as Follows:
Mar.1 - Mar.14 = $300
Mar.15 - Mar.21 = $312.50
Mar.22 - Mar.31 = $325
Apr.1 - Apr.11 = $337.50
Apr.12 - Apr.30 = $350
May1 - May16 = $362.50
May17 - May31 = $375
Jun1 - Jun13 = $387.50
Jun14 - Jun30 = $400
No Registration's Will Be Accepted in July.

One Registration Entry Entitles You To:

Driver and Navigator Entry Passes (2) to Participate in Lollipop Rally USA
Brand New Motorola Talkabout to Communicate w/ Other Vehicles
Entry to Participate in the SCCA Solo 2 Autocross Competition
Lollipop Apparel, Stickers, and Promotional Material
Sponsor Stickers and Promotional Goodies

Does your ride have what it takes to keep up? http://www.lollipoprallyusa.com










Any questions, please feel free to contact [email protected]


----------



## arracing (May 23, 2003)

I just wanted to remind everyone that the next discount decrease is happening March 22. So if you are planning on attending sign up early so you can take advantage of the large discount.


----------

